

How do I find an iOS dev with core audio expertise? - talltofu

I have hired from Elance and ODesk before and in my opinion, it seems that the really good devs stay away from it. I have a specific need for an iOS dev with good knowledge of the real time (low latency) Core Audio libraries. It is a very basic app otherwise. Any thoughts how I can go about finding a person like that?
======
talltofu
I apologize for any confusion, but I thought I posted to Ask HN. Could the
mods please move this thread there?

------
gamechangr
Go to Meet ups and you will get an introduction.

